# Fort Lauderdale,Florida -short movie



## Bahamian185 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey everyone. Im from the art institute of Ft lauderdale,FL and I have an announcement for anyone wanting to do a short martial arts/creature character movie.

Hey I'm a guy in Fort Lauderdale that wants to make a short fight film and I don't know anyone willing to do it with me. I know stage fighting and I'm good with speed and kicks. Unfortunately I don't know any tricking but I will always be willing to learn as time passes by. Is anyone here in or near my area? 

Listen up all you EVERYONE!!!!!! 
I need help on making a creature suit performing/martial arts movie a reality.I'm tired of not being able to make a short film. I want to be able to make and shoret film and have fun making it. If anyone is interested in this adventerous endevour, please contact me,please I beg of you. Keep in mind this is something you will not be paid for but if you are with me in making a fun short that you always wanna remember tell me. I need people who are gonna give me input on things as well as people willing to do a few fight scenes with almost pointless dialogue and I'm going to try and make the movie at least 90 mins long for our entertainment purposes. Hell, I may even try to put it on DVD and sell it to get a bigger budget to make another one. Right now I'm guessing the budget for this one will be around $10-$20, (I know it's cheap but hey it's a student film who cares). One more thing...... If you wanna do this you gotta be serious about it please. I really want to make this dream of mine happen since there are alot of things I can't count on.This movie is in planning stages but I will accept any suggestions of what should be in it. There are particular people that I would like to be in this movie as well. 


I appreciate anyone even considering working with me because you know that I'm not a hard person to work with. I'd would appreciate anyone's help because this is for me to submit to creature suit companies like stan winston studio,tatopolous studios,biomorph studios,make-up and monsters ,jim henson studios, and other great creature suit shops. Again I'd appreciate anyone's help. Thank You very much for even reading. 

Stay Frosty Martial artists and short film enthusiasts.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the Boards.  This is a friendly discussion and on occasions we do get together share a Beer and compair Martial Arts Notes and it has even paved the way for great things.  Good luck with your endevor.  I currently live in Hawaii.

V/R

RIck


----------



## Kacey (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome - can't help much with the movie; I'm in Colorado - but good luck with it!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome I wish I could help you but I'm in Texas
Terry


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial talk!  Nope- I don't live anywhere near Fl., but good luck anyways!


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...I resided in Ft Laud for awhile near the Dania canal and I STILL miss it...


----------



## green meanie (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey there!  Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk and good luck with your movie. Happy Posting!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome to MT! I can't help you (nor would you want me to), but good luck with your project anyway!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 26, 2006)

Welcome 

Good luck~!

~Tess


----------



## still learning (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and have fun here and enjoy the sites.....Aloha


----------

